# Librium and Lomotil



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been taking Librium for the last 4 days for my anxiety and take immodium as needed. I was just wondering if taking Lomotil would be ok instead of the immodium? I am assuming it should be since it is just a stronger class of immodium. Has anyone tried these two and had success with their ibs-d and anxiety?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mrae I posted to you on the other thread about this.. hold on I will give you the link:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=107259Also I will put the link to check for drug interactions here too:http://www.drugs.com/drug_interactions.htmlJust to be clear, Lomotil and Imodium are not exactly the same drug. So Lomotil isn't just a stronger version of Imodium. Here is that site's info on Imodium:http://www.drugs.com/imodium.htmlHere is their info on Lomotil:http://www.drugs.com/mtm/lomotil.htmlI haven't ever tried the combo myself. But if you have any doubts about substituting the Lomotil for the Imodium.. you can always give your Doc or even your pharmacist a call. (I find Pharmacists can be a great resource for info and generally very helpful.)All the bestBQ


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you I called my pharmacist and he said it is ok to take together the only thing it might do is make me a little tired. However I did call my doctor also to have two opinions and I am waiting for his call back. I will just take them at different times. Thanks for the links.


----------

